# Form-80 International Travelling and Addresses



## samage (Jul 9, 2015)

Dear All,

I am filling form 80 for 189 Visa and i have below quiries,

1. I am working in gulf from last few years and travelled many times back to my country (Pakistan) on vacations. I dont remember exact dates of exit and re-entry as my old passport expired and some are difficult to recognise from passport.
I am trying to fill all trips to best of my knowledge but what are the consequences ? if some dates changes i.e. I mentioned 7th instead of 8th eth.

2. Similarly during my vacations I stayed upto 1month in my home country, should i mention this duration Address separately ? or overseas address is enough for whole duration ?

3. I have one year gap of study after my college (12grade) and university study start. What approperiate reason should i mention during that period? as i was trying to prepare better for univeristy test.


----------



## usmanakbar07 (Jun 7, 2014)

I have almost same issues. Any help from seniors will be appreciated.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

Do your best to provide accurate information - review your emails, ask family/friends if they recall dates, check credit card statements for hotel/flight details, etc. If you are still unsure of some, put what you have as accurate or best estimates and then in the extra pages at the end include a statement that you have provided the most accurate information you can, but due to some missing records you can't be 100% sure that all dates are correct.

This is a common problem for applicants in Europe who can go for a drive on Sunday and travel through 2-3 countries, or Canada where people commonly drive across to the USA for shopping - it's not possible to remember every location and every date.


----------



## christopherterrence (Feb 9, 2015)

Maggie-May24 said:


> Do your best to provide accurate information - review your emails, ask family/friends if they recall dates, check credit card statements for hotel/flight details, etc. If you are still unsure of some, put what you have as accurate or best estimates and then in the extra pages at the end include a statement that you have provided the most accurate information you can, but due to some missing records you can't be 100% sure that all dates are correct.
> 
> This is a common problem for applicants in Europe who can go for a drive on Sunday and travel through 2-3 countries, or Canada where people commonly drive across to the USA for shopping - it's not possible to remember every location and every date.


Hi - is it necessary to lodge all your international business trips. I have done one for 7 days and my wife has one for 45 days or something. But my agent said that this is not necessary since it is lesser than 6 months. 
Any clarification would help


CT


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

The form is very clear:
"Have you travelled to any country other than Australia in the last 10 years?
Note: If you are applying for a refugee/humanitarian visa, you must provide all visits to any country other than Australia for the last 30 years.
Include:
• work or study outside your usual country of residence
• holiday/leisure trips
• business
• military deployment
• visits back to your own country"

There's no mention of only including trips that were longer than 6 months in duration. I'm not sure why any reputable migration agent would suggest you not disclose all required information.


----------



## saggi_au (Jun 28, 2015)

christopherterrence said:


> Hi - is it necessary to lodge all your international business trips. I have done one for 7 days and my wife has one for 45 days or something. But my agent said that this is not necessary since it is lesser than 6 months.
> Any clarification would help
> 
> 
> CT


In Form 80, there are two places for address:

Q18: Your address history for the last 10 years
Q19: Have you travelled to any country other than Australia in the last 10 years?

So, in Q19, you have to mention that temporary travel regardless of the duration.


----------



## christopherterrence (Feb 9, 2015)

Maggie-May24 said:


> The form is very clear:
> "Have you travelled to any country other than Australia in the last 10 years?
> Note: If you are applying for a refugee/humanitarian visa, you must provide all visits to any country other than Australia for the last 30 years.
> Include:
> ...


HI - I called the agent once again and told her to refer the link. She read through the link and said that she needed the travel dates. Asked me to resend form 80
Thank you for the quick help

CT


----------

